# skink thread!



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

theres been lots of these sorts of threads before but none about skinks! i dont have one yet but im gonna get a berber soon!:2thumb: would be nice to see some piccies of other skinks!


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone...?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is my Berber skink


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

he/she is awesome!:2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheers, hes lovely. Falls asleep in your hands. x


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

im awaiting my first berber.


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

cmon! anyone else????


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

im guessin there isnt that many skinky people on here then...


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

does anybody on here own a shingleback skink? just interested


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

my old berber heidi:








my old bts sydney:








my current bts indie:


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

awww theyre gorgeous!


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Suprised there's so few skink owners showing em off :O Anywhoo I love skinks so I'll post my two.

Here's my fire skink Ignatius:









And here's my BTS Schnappi:









Amazing reps to own!  Enjoy
More pics of them in my albums.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to have a Berber skink when I was young... He was lovely.

I also used to have a Gold Skink. I haven't seen anything about Gold Skinks since, haven't seen any in the shops, and I don't think anyone keeps them on here. But my Gold Skink was one of the best lizards I've ever owned 

No pics of either, sorry


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE A SKINK!!!​ 
My Indo Blue Tongue Skink in his younger days..








​ 
One of my many RedEyed Crocodile Skinks








​ 
One from the growing group of MuddyEyed Crocodile Skinks








​ 
And last but by no means least one of my Monkey-tailed Skinks








​ 
DEANO​


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

howmucchare crocodile skinksi love them.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

heres my two lil red eye croc skinks!


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

i love shinglebacks too!
dont think you can buy then tho
only skinks i have atm is my two sandfish!
pictured on my sig!
but OH has had burbers!
i would love a croc, shingleback or a bts


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

are fire skinks agressive?


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

does anybody know what 5 lined skinks are like to keep?


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

just joining in - will be getting a couple of skinks soon for my rep room :no1:


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

cool what sort?


----------



## Lukey Boy (Jun 14, 2009)

i had a bts before but it had mbd when i bought it so i had to get rid of it  it was a shame really i loved my bts so much lol im actually thinking about getting another skink soon in the future


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i am a big fan of fire skinks. its a shame so few people breed them they are really cool. if i ever get a pair or trio my aim would be to breed them


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

wow tribolonotus! we have the same pet! i have 2 croc skink and a bts! lol :lol2:
anyway, the pic of them (sorry the new cs haven't got photographed, so the only one 







copper the BTS








thorny the CS







thorny in the old tank (now is highly decorated lol)

ok.. think of getting some more skink, dunno what.
lol


----------



## Sauria (Jun 26, 2009)

Just wondering...

WHAT'S EVERYONES FAVE SKINK SPECIES?


----------



## cornmad (Dec 30, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

teiryklav said:


> wow tribolonotus! we have the same pet! i have 2 croc skink and a bts! lol :lol2:
> anyway, the pic of them (sorry the new cs haven't got photographed, so the only one
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous BTS and Tribolontus teiryklav..:2thumb:
DEANO


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Stop showing off you!!! You know I want them!:devil::lol2:

I currently have 5 adult occelated skinks and waaaay too many babies (anyone want some???). In the future I'm hoping to get some 5 lined skinks, golden/sun skinks, a pink tongue and a fire or two. Skinks and agamids are my passion:flrt:


HABU said:


>


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Stop showing off you!!! You know I want them!:devil::lol2:
> 
> I currently have 5 adult occelated skinks and waaaay too many babies (anyone want some???). In the future I'm hoping to get some 5 lined skinks, golden/sun skinks, a pink tongue and a fire or two. Skinks and agamids are my passion:flrt:


 five lined skinks are like flies here... they live on your porch...


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Skinks are lovely


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Im thinking of getting a BTS soon, their lovely.

But i have a question, I heard your not meant to buy indonesian BTS'S because they are wild caught and can have worms or mites.

Is this true, any help will be appreciated.

Great skinks everyone. : victory:


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Im thinking of getting a BTS soon, their lovely.
> 
> But i have a question, I heard your not meant to buy indonesian BTS'S because they are wild caught and can have worms or mites.
> 
> ...


depends where they come from, many of the indonesian species are now successfully bred in this country. If you get one that UK bred then you should have no problems
mine is a merauke, type of indonesian (as far as im aware) and he was UK bred and ive never had any probelms with him.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

im really considering croc skinks now .. i wouldnt be getting them anytime soon as im not allowed anything else ..but who ever keeps them do you use a heat mat as some care sheets say room temp some say heat mat 
the rrest of the info is about the same


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

This is my lovely BTS Georgina!! she is 10 months old now and still growing well! I loves my Georgina!!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

HABU said:


> five lined skinks are like flies here... they live on your porch...


Gimme your address and I'll be there by Monday!!!:flrt:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

just seen this thread!!! here is my BTS and sandfish


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

lovin all the bts's shame u cant fit them in a 3x2x2







or can u?


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

cornflakes said:


> lovin all the bts's shame u cant fit them in a 3x2x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no you cant a 4x2x2 is a minimum these guys can grow to 2 foot long 3 foot would be too small.


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

ok ill stick with a berber then


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

saying that, i moved my bts to a 4x2x2 as she grew, the whole time she was in there she stayed in hiding, stopped feeding and became a bit snappy...

i moved her back into the 3x2x2 and now she is out and about frequently, is eating very well and is as friendly as a puppy!!

temps were the same gradient between vivs and the set up was almost the same.

she has a lot of 'out' time so she gets to stretch her legs and have a run around xx


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

it says on that detailed bts caresheet thing that 3x2x2 is minimum size so...


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

cornflakes said:


> it says on that detailed bts caresheet thing that 3x2x2 is minimum size so...


personally id say 4x2 minimum, going by the amount mine wanders his viv. Its a personal choice really and dependant of the type of bts as some sub species grow bigger than others. 
id personally want to give them as much room as i could possible, but again thats just me.


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

lil05 said:


> im really considering croc skinks now .. i wouldnt be getting them anytime soon as im not allowed anything else ..but who ever keeps them do you use a heat mat as some care sheets say room temp some say heat mat
> the rrest of the info is about the same


keep them warm with a heat mat is best....its never very reliable to try and judge by room temperature


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

donstapley said:


> keep them warm with a heat mat is best....its never very reliable to try and judge by room temperature


 yeah some say room temp but say have a temp gradient which is almost impossible with no bilb or mat .. and other thing is using uv.. most care sheets say no about 1 ive seen says you can if you choose but a low % and one says that it is recommended


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

lil05 said:


> yeah some say room temp but say have a temp gradient which is almost impossible with no bilb or mat .. and other thing is using uv.. most care sheets say no about 1 ive seen says you can if you choose but a low % and one says that it is recommended


theyre nocturnal so UV is not essential, as they do not benefit from it being hidden away all day. you'll find they tend to stay hidden whilst its on and will emerge as it goes off of an evening


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

donstapley said:


> theyre nocturnal so UV is not essential, as they do not benefit from it being hidden away all day. you'll find they tend to stay hidden whilst its on and will emerge as it goes off of an evening


 yeah cause there also quite shy arent they (well thats what ive read ive never seen one before so wouldnt know) 

thanks anyway .. oh and it says about 30-36inch tank/viv for a pair .. but how much for one? as they get about same length as leopard geckos would a 2 ft be ok ?


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

lil05 said:


> yeah cause there also quite shy arent they (well thats what ive read ive never seen one before so wouldnt know)
> 
> thanks anyway .. oh and it says about 30-36inch tank/viv for a pair .. but how much for one? as they get about same length as leopard geckos would a 2 ft be ok ?


a 2 foot would be fine for one, in my opinion. that will give them a nice amount of room to wander when they emerge...


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

donstapley said:


> a 2 foot would be fine for one, in my opinion. that will give them a nice amount of room to wander when they emerge...


 oki thanks .. quite easy to look after then


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

iv got the best looking pair of berbers iv ever com across,,,,,dnt meen 2 brag,,,,,,,,,but i do lol,,, i also got a bts a week ago an shes awsome ,, i lil nervous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i hav got pics but my laptop wont let me put em up 4 som reason, as soon as i can i will, u wont bleve ur eyes :flrt:


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

cornflakes said:


> are fire skinks agressive?


Not from my experience no, pretty shy though but when you can eventually catch em (slippery buggers ) They seem pretty content sitting in your hand.


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

as requested by mr.king.pimp some photos of his blue tongue, the first two were taken by Karen at exotic-pets, the 3rd by me a couple of days after he arrived, i must addmit he is a really lovely skink :devil::mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

cheers jacko,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ill have my it consultant mr jacko put up the berber picks 2mo lol ,,notice the perfect, imperfect tail, i find it really does look like its spose 2 b like that... even up close,,,,, can any body giv any imput on wether male or female,,,, im pretty sure female,,, but not entirely,,,,,thanks


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi I have a juvenile 5 fived lined for sale, but too far from you all I think!? Kay.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Well here are my babies (oscellated skinks) which are from Mirf!:flrt:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Hi I have a juvenile 5 fived lined for sale, but too far from you all I think!? Kay.


AARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!:bash:

Fancy a trip to Wales? The torrential rain is very refreshing.........honest:lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Are you sure they are okay Anna?, only that water dish appears to be the right way up..:lol2: They are looking great hun. 
I am drowning in them once again. Just had another 15 babies born and the 2 big fremales have yet to drop. :gasp: Gawd help me.

At least I have definately managed to seperate the male this time.


asm1006 said:


> Well here are my babies (oscellated skinks) which are from Mirf!:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i took these pics last month... mates!

... if i had a telephoto lens it would be way easier... they are skittish!

just thought you all would dig original pics...: victory:


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

cornflakes said:


> does anybody on here own a shingleback skink? just interested


According to snakes and adders their was someone in britain just bought 5 pairs for £40,000. Its amazing how expensive they are when they are the most common lizard in Australia. When I go back there during summer I catch a few and keep them for few weeks then release them. They are under pretty much every pile rocks or bush. The have amazing temperaments, when you first pick them up they try and bite you but after about 5minutes of handling they are as tame as a bearded dragon, Whih I also find quite often...

Hope this Helps.:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Mirfy!!
Yes they are fine ta-have no idea what sex they are tho! 
Growing fast too.
x


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

HABU said:


> i took these pics last month... mates!
> ... if i had a telephoto lens it would be way easier... they are skittish!
> 
> just thought you all would dig original pics...: victory:


I know I've said this before habu but , damn, that male is as sexy as hell!:flrt:



> Hi Mirfy!!
> Yes they are fine ta-have no idea what sex they are tho!
> Growing fast too. x


If you ever work out a way to sex them let me know. The only way I managed to 100% id my ,ale was the simple fact that he was the only one who wasn't pregnant!!:lol2:

Although, saying that he is the smallest of all of the adults so that may be a clue?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

alright... one last shot i took...


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

could any1 plz tell me what substrate they keep their bts on plz . im keeping mine on orchid bark woodchips an i get the feeling he dont like it 2 much,,,cheers


----------



## divvie_dave (Jul 8, 2009)

In my experience, fire skinks are not aggressive 

I have a Berber at the moment, shes 5 this year  Very quick when she wants to be though... Old picture


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone want my fived lined???? Im in Devon and its going sooooooo cheap!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Anyone want my fived lined???? Im in Devon and its going sooooooo cheap!!


 
AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!:blowup:

Move closer damnit!! I WANT!!!!


----------



## bradhadair (Jun 18, 2009)

*my PTS*

didnt work...


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

cornflakes said:


> cool what sort?


a bts, and maybe a couple of them croc skinks :flrt:


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

I am getting this beautiful skink this sunday!










I am just gunna say its a SKINK cuz we dont know for sure its species. Now many people say Major, many say king many say mourning! ME i dunno.

It is over a year old, and it has been eating bits of fruit, vegetables, live food such as crickets, hoppers and mealworms. earthworms and such all its life! its very healthy so i'll just up keep what its always been having.

 will get better photos sunday!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Whatever it is, it's a little fatty and very cute!! :flrt:


SandiskReptiles said:


> I am getting this beautiful skink this sunday!


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

these r my berbers,,,no doubt the best in the world lol,,,,,iv had them for 2 yrs and i recomend them 2 any1. hope u like the pic


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

What a gorgeous picture!:flrt:

Can I ask what they are sat on? Is it a hide or just a normal rock? Looks great....


Mr.king.pimp said:


> these r my berbers,,,no doubt the best in the world lol,,,,,iv had them for 2 yrs and i recomend them 2 any1. hope u like the pic


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks tribs,! you have cool ones too!
and anyway you all have got some cool skinks eh 
i really want berber, beautiful! and also i love sandfish lol

sorry but i live in indonesia and if i put my bts in enclosure bigger than 3x2x2 they'll go mad about thats too big. i mean they keep them in 10 gallon (40 cm ones) crap
i cant think. but i got him and he's very good eater! :lol2:


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Whatever it is, it's a little fatty and very cute!! :flrt:


cheers (he we think)! i know he's so chubby and with those little fat legs!

OMG i cant wait to get him. :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

Mirf said:


> What a gorgeous picture!:flrt:
> 
> Can I ask what they are sat on? Is it a hide or just a normal rock? Looks great....


the whole hide is made from big flat granite stones i took from the beach,,,,,,,,, u jus boil em 2 get off the crap,,,, then go over wiv i sponge. nothing looks more natural dont u think? also they lov it,,,,,,, ben:welcome:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Aaaah I see. The reason I asked is that the pic makes it almost look like one piece. Either way it looks lovely. I get some lovely black rocks around here (anthracite)which I use in my vivs


Mr.king.pimp said:


> the whole hide is made from big flat granite stones i took from the beach,,,,,,,,, u jus boil em 2 get off the crap,,,, then go over wiv i sponge. nothing looks more natural dont u think? also they lov it,,,,,,, ben:welcome:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

wow i drag this thread up! xD


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

Sauria said:


> Just wondering...
> 
> WHAT'S EVERYONES FAVE SKINK SPECIES?


the tribolonotus gracilis! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

My favourite is Berber Skink and Crocodile Skink.

but i am warming up to my current one! which we are ASSUMING is a Major Skink.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*just 2 questions please

do bts need uv if so which one do you use
also
what is the best substrate to use

many thanks*


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

Hi, as far as im aware 90% of skinks need a UV. should be a reptile uv light of course, but generally a 10.0 does the job left on for 10-12 hours a day.

and for BTS's, im not 100% on substrate! but i have seen them with aspen, aspen shavings, eco-earth and similar things.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

skinks around me bask at every opportunity...


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

Apocalyptic Dragons said:


> *just 2 questions please*
> 
> *do bts need uv if so which one do you use*
> *also*
> ...


 
bts do need UV...i use a 10.0 on a 12 hour cycle.
as far as substrate....ive tried a few things...sand, aspen, carpet, woodchip and have found that he's settled nicely on lino tiles, they keep the bottom nice and warm for him and they're easy to clean. he also doesnt eat anthing he shouldn't which i found with loose substrates....he's a clumsy fellow!


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

GAH! all you people with your bts'! I wish i could get one! instead  i got my major!

NEEDING A NAME *hint hint*


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

SandiskReptiles said:


> GAH! all you people with your bts'! I wish i could get one! instead  i got my major!
> 
> NEEDING A NAME *hint hint*


:lol2: sorry
as for a name how bout sargent....as in sargent major!! :lol2: i thought it was amusing!


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

donstapley said:


> :lol2: sorry
> as for a name how bout sargent....as in sargent major!! :lol2: i thought it was amusing!


haha! sounds amusing! may consider it =\ only name that appeals to me! have searched and searched! and only sgt major works for me atm! :flrt:


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

SandiskReptiles said:


> haha! sounds amusing! may consider it =\ only name that appeals to me! have searched and searched! and only sgt major works for me atm! :flrt:


 good...glad i could be of service... if i think of anymore witty names i shall let you know


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

lol! cheers!

anyone else with skinks?


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Aaaah I see. The reason I asked is that the pic makes it almost look like one piece. Either way it looks lovely. I get some lovely black rocks around here (anthracite)which I use in my vivs


 have u thought about getn a load of big flat blk rocks n tryna sell them on here,,,,,,,,,,,, the reason i say is i want some
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, its not fair :lol2:.... we only get granite in guernsey an u have a choice of blue, white or redish.... nothing black tho,


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

there must be more ppl with skinks!! :lol2:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

SandiskReptiles said:


> lol! cheers!
> 
> anyone else with skinks?


*

Will be getting my blue tongued skinks very soon!! Must get on with picking names...*


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Mr.king.pimp said:


> have u thought about getn a load of big flat blk rocks n tryna sell them on here,,,,,,,,,,,, the reason i say is i want some
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, its not fair :lol2:.... we only get granite in guernsey an u have a choice of blue, white or redish.... nothing black tho,


You tend to find it in big lumps (like giant lumps of shiny coal). The entire moutain at the back is littered with the stuff. It is ridiculously heavy so would cost a small fortune to post though.

I would love granite in the vivs, it's a lovely looking rock. None round here though.

Grass is always greener eh?:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

What skink species actually are there?



Would love to consider adding some of these to my collection


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> What skink species actually are there?
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to consider adding some of these to my collection


It's estimated that there are about 85 genera and over 1000 species.......so plenty to choose from!!:lol2:


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> What skink species actually are there?
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to consider adding some of these to my collection


berber
shingleback
blue tongue
pink tongue
crocodile
red eyed crocodile
asian sun
five lined
Gidgee spiny tailed
Major
mullers
olive tree
rainbow
red sided
sandfish
true fire

anymore im sure someone will think of them...


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

Ive got some skinks:gasp:









Axanthic BTS









Albino BTS









Albino BTS with sibling

and ofcourse for the albino only top food items








Jade Albino Giant land Snails:whistling2:

DARREN CPR


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

smileyculture said:


> Ive got some skinks:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: How gorgeous????????????:flrt:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

donstapley said:


> berber
> shingleback
> blue tongue
> pink tongue
> ...



Ooooo thanks for this guys


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

are red sided skinks easy to come by? they look nice


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

smileyculture said:


> Ive got some skinks:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*I want all of them....*

*How much am I going to have to rob from a bank though......:lol2:*


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*Quick question, if anyone can help.*

*My bts will be here very soon and I was wondering if they can eat Giant African land snails?*

*Next door keeps getting lots of eggs, so was thinking of hatching them and using them for food.*

*Thanks in advance,*
*Amy*


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

i have herd all skinks can eat snails but not as a staple!


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Apocalyptic Dragons said:


> *Quick question, if anyone can help.*
> 
> *My bts will be here very soon and I was wondering if they can eat Giant African land snails?*
> 
> ...


as part of a varied diet as completely fine
Deano


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*I wasn't planning on feeding them it as a staple even the Bds get lots of variety!

But thats great that I can use these for them. Thankyou Dean,

Amy*


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

how much do u berber keepers spend on food per week?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll try to get some more shots of skinks around here...

the babies should be popping out by now...


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

*Baby Skinks ..*

I Have 5 Baby Occellated Skinks, all Born in May. So They Are Very Small ! I Got Given Them To Me and in The Future Want To Breed From Them. 

*I Just Have a Few Questions About Them:* 

1. What Vegetables/Fruit Can They Eat?

2. I Was Given Them in a Small Tank and Was Told They Wont Need Much Lighting or Uv For a Few Months, But i Have put a Heat Matt Down For Them, is This ok and Correct?

3. What Age Do They Reach Their Full Size?

4. Know Anywhere You Can Get a Cheap Wooden Tank From ? (Been on Ebay But All Good Ones are Pick Up only) 

Hope Someone Can Help ?!?!

Thanks From Alice xx


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Alis91xx said:


> I Have 5 Baby Occellated Skinks, all Born in May. So They Are Very Small ! I Got Given Them To Me and in The Future Want To Breed From Them.
> 
> *I Just Have a Few Questions About Them:*
> 
> ...


Any more questions feel free to shout.


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah that did help. thanks very much! 
Where can i get a cheap basking lamp from ? 
Atm they are in a plastic one footer enclosure.. that ok? 
Sorry more questions!..lol


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Alis91xx said:


> Yeah that did help. thanks very much!
> Where can i get a cheap basking lamp from ?
> Atm they are in a plastic one footer enclosure.. that ok?
> Sorry more questions!..lol


You can get cheap little clip lamps in Wilkinsons ( I think) You only need to use a normal household bulb to heat the viv. At only 12 inches a 40w may well do the job. The viv size is fine at the moment as they as still tiny....it makes it easier for them to locate the food and stops them squabbling.


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Youv Realy Helped  ..


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

Aprently if i put a light in the tank, it will melt the plastic around it! ? 

What other options are there?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Alis91xx said:


> Aprently if i put a light in the tank, it will melt the plastic around it! ?
> 
> What other options are there?


 A 40 watt bulb will not melt the platic. They need overheat heat in order to digest their food.

No need for the bulb to be in the viv, have the bulb above, even a desk lamp with a bendy neck will do the job.....


----------



## Alis91xx (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh Right Thats What iv Done .. and They Do Come out When i Turn it on! Thanks very much ..


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

cornflakes said:


> does anybody on here own a shingleback skink? just interested


theres someone on here who has a lot of them, but unsurprisingly, I think they keep quite quiet.

we have a couple of berbers. I'll get the OH to post some better/newer photos of them, but here's a couple:






























they're not dead by the way....


----------



## boaboy888 (Jul 24, 2009)

*hi*

i dont own 1 bbut to


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Alis91xx said:


> Oh Right Thats What iv Done .. and They Do Come out When i Turn it on! Thanks very much ..


 My lot love basking. It means you get to see a lot more of them as well.:2thumb:



Master_Of_Darkness said:


> they're not dead by the way....


I am so loving that pic!!!:flrt:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

lol thanks 

completely forgot I had it. They're quite good at acting dead like that under the heat lamp.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> lol thanks
> 
> completely forgot I had it. They're quite good at acting dead like that under the heat lamp.


They look like loves young dream!!!!:lol2:


----------



## -ELLIOT- (Sep 1, 2009)

Ive got a baby blue Tongue skink


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*I have bought an Eastern BTS today (well hubby did) and I am so excited.
We will be picking her up soon, so will do some piccies then...*


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have a pair of berbers and a green tree skink  


all are awesome


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i have a pair of berbers and a green tree skink
> 
> 
> all are awesome


I am soooo going to need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## kej (Mar 30, 2008)

im a big skink lover just wish i had the space 2 get more and the money :lol2:. would love a monkey tail. xx
will try and get some pic of my lot up. x x


----------



## kej (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

click to enlarge my pictures... i took these a few weeks ago..


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Habu! Would you just marry me for god sake?????:devil::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Habu! Would you just marry me for god sake?????:devil::lol2:


 haha!!!


... i'm going camping tomorrow... i'll look for more skinks!

...how's that?... bext i can do!!! hehe!!


by the way, it's very difficult to get close enough to put your finger right there next to a hot skink... they are so very alert and fast... you gotta do the habu creep on them!:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That's the second time you've refused my proposal.:hmm:

If this continues I might start thinking you're nothing but a tease.......


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mirf said:


> That's the second time you've refused my proposal.:hmm:
> 
> If this continues I might start thinking you're nothing but a tease.......


 












:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Awwwwww........

Now I love you again :flrt:


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pts*

Hey,

Im a skink fan. Ive got a Pink Tongue Skink. Its only a juvie yet, but I'm in search of another one (to be kept separte of course). I am hoping to breed these in the next 2 years, as CB ones are defo hard to come by.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*I received my new Eastern BTS yesterday and she is sooooo beautiful :flrt:*

*
Here are some pics and I will be doing many more soon but wanted to let her get settled.....


















*


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

greendale9061 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im a skink fan. Ive got a Pink Tongue Skink. Its only a juvie yet, but I'm in search of another one (to be kept separte of course). I am hoping to breed these in the next 2 years, as CB ones are defo hard to come by.


*
Pics, pics, pics please.....:2thumb:


I think PTS's are lovely....
*


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*Another quick Q...

I have a couple of Skink (general) books... I was wondering if anyone knew of a dedicated BTS book? I can't find one!


Thankyou,
Amy*


----------



## jodie_bird (Sep 3, 2009)

Heres a pic of my Berber, named skinky (not original i know!!!) She is a great skink you can do anything with her (i think she is a her) she is so laid back!!!


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*i love the look of berber's there sweet always wanted one*


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

jodie_bird said:


> Heres a pic of my Berber, named skinky (not original i know!!!) She is a great skink you can do anything with her (i think she is a her) she is so laid back!!!
> image



*I do like Berber's, so pretty...
She is lovely....:flrt:*


----------



## duracellsim (Dec 14, 2008)

jodie_bird said:


> Heres a pic of my Berber, named skinky (not original i know!!!) She is a great skink you can do anything with her (i think she is a her) she is so laid back!!!
> image


looks more of a male to me a wider neck so i would of said male.... females tend to have a thinner neck so the head looks bigger...


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*I am a total skink convert now, I love my BTS and am now trying to find some Pink tongued skinks as I can't fit in any Monkey tailed skinks.
A good compromise for now...*


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pts*

Hey, Ive finally worked out photobucket.

Heres my PTS i think about 3-4 months old.

Comments welcome Thanks


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Bump, let's try and keep this one going....

:2thumb:


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

god i feel stooooopid cuz i set up this thread sayin i was gonna get a berber sonn and now im not cus i got my painted agamas!!! lol! i did chance my mind several times before my final desicion tho lol! it went- collared lizard, fire skink, carpet python, uromastyx, berber skink, day gecko and crestie, then a collared lizard again then a pair of painted agamas! it was annoyin lol!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Would people say taht £140 odd is a good price for young blue tongues?

Tar


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG the skink thread still going !!!

Here are my new Pink Tongues there is some debate on if you should keep a group together bought these guys friday have been together snce babies and the guy selling insitsed the go together. I have a spare tank just in case but they are great together and they are now 18 months old. They are all silver blue in colour its just the flash on the camera, they were sitting waiting to go into there new home. 
:2thumb:

















I have kept beardies for 10 years but these guys are just so laid back and keen to come out i call and they come straight over to investigate. 
I am a convert totally SKINKS RULE !!!!


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a care sheet for an olive tree skink?

Or is there a skink that has similar care requirements?

Really struggling to find any decent info


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

The scientific name is Dasia olivacea if that helps...


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

got a bts and just picked up a berber skink today she still has no name. will get some photos on here soon as like any mother they are the most gorgeous ones ever :flrt::flrt:
only joking think all skinks are fab.


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

while im on here how does anyone deal with there skinks if they have probs shedding as my new little girl looks like she has and still has abit stuck on her toe. any good advice please


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

heres my brilliant blue tongue..... Dexter !!!


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

classix said:


> heres my brilliant blue tongue..... Dexter !!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


very nice im after getting one soon, probally an eastern strain as i like the colours, all ready have 2 berber skinks which are great when i see them :lol2: normally buried in the sand.....


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

lol dexters always making noise getting comfy under his chips, he's a year old now, getting big !


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

classix said:


> lol dexters always making noise getting comfy under his chips, he's a year old now, getting big !


yeah hes wicked mate : victory:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

We have an Eastern Blue tongued skink and am getting 2 more BTS soon. One is a Northern and the other is an Irian Jaya.
Love BTS's! Would love a male Eastern to go with my female, but think it would be easier to get blood out of a stone!!


Will get snap happy again and get some piccies up very soon.


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave W said:


> We have an Eastern Blue tongued skink and am getting 2 more BTS soon. One is a Northern and the other is an Irian Jaya.
> Love BTS's! Would love a male Eastern to go with my female, but think it would be easier to get blood out of a stone!!
> 
> 
> Will get snap happy again and get some piccies up very soon.


yeah cool i want a northern aswell - just got to have a swap around on my vivs and also save the money as they are not cheap are they. Get that camera out......


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

donstapley said:


> berber
> shingleback
> blue tongue
> pink tongue
> ...


Not seen 'em talked about here but Gold Skink... a fantastic lizard, had one as a youngen.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

boost-boy74 said:


> yeah cool i want a northern aswell - just got to have a swap around on my vivs and also save the money as they are not cheap are they. Get that camera out......


It's not just the price, they are so hard to find. Especially finding a true eastern is blinking hard.

But would love to pair her up with an eastern male and have eatsern bts babies :flrt:


----------



## n236kfl (Dec 30, 2008)

Heres a couple of pictures of my tree skinks, not great photos as i took them with my iphone, i will get some decents ones with my camera


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

n236kfl said:


> Heres a couple of pictures of my tree skinks, not great photos as i took them with my iphone, i will get some decents ones with my camera
> 
> image
> 
> image


Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

AmyW said:


> Beautiful :flrt:


Couldn't agree more :flrt:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

just thort i would put sum pics of my big bts up:2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> image


 
Lovely! BTS are my absolute fave!!


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Up, up, up


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a few skinks - mostly Australasian. Heres pics of a few...

Baby Egernia cunninghami:











Young pair of West Papuan blue tongues:











Young male Classic Northern blue tongue, Tiliqua scincoides intermedia:











Old breeder male West Papuan blue tongue:












Handful of baby West Papuans:









Hope you like!

Mark.


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

i love this link....lets keep it going x


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> I have a few skinks - mostly Australasian. Heres pics of a few...
> 
> Baby Egernia cunninghami:
> 
> ...


 
Love that last pic, soooo cute.

Here are my 2

Sidney

















Cedric


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Gertrude - does your West Papuan bluey (Cedric) have a bit of mouth rot?

Mark.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> Hi Gertrude - does your West Papuan bluey (Cedric) have a bit of mouth rot?
> 
> Mark.


Hi,

Yes he does indeed. We have had him about 3 - 4 weeks and he had it when we got him (he was free to a good home). He is on antibiotics and tamodine to treat the wound. He is slowly improving and his character has changed dramatically. He was quite scared and timid when we got him (previous owner was scared of him) but I handle him every day and I have already gained his trust. He comes to the front of the viv to greet me when I get home now bless him.

Carly


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Any more crocodile skink owners? Would love to see pics.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

I looooove croc skinks.

I keep golden and blue tongue skinks.

managed to breed my blueys this year, too


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

I keep 2 fire skinks - totally gorgeous. Photos on my profile


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

krazykayaker said:


> I keep 2 fire skinks - totally gorgeous. Photos on my profile



I do like the look of fire skinks  cute wee devils lol


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

here's my long tailed skink, Jormungand, ok he's not as..lumpy...as every other skink up there, but he's devilishly cute.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

draconiz-666 said:


> here's my long tailed skink, Jormungand, ok he's not as..lumpy...as every other skink up there, but he's devilishly cute. image



can see where they get their name from, anyway..... lol


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

iHorror said:


> can see where they get their name from, anyway..... lol


Thats what I thought, lovely long tail. Just how long is it?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Few pics I took the other day of my BTS. He's in the bath after having a shower - he loves those!

He's 15 months old now and 22" long


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Few pics I took the other day of my BTS. He's in the bath after having a shower - he loves those!
> 
> He's 15 months old now and 22" long
> 
> ...


 
He's beautiful!


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

wow! its amazin that this thread is still goin! lovin all the skinks on here!


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Jormungand wont let me measure his tail, he's a bit scatty, his tail is easily about 3 or 4 times the length of his body! in total he's about 40cm long (give or take)


----------



## burberry_the_skink (Nov 24, 2009)

this is my berber skink.....











he/she never always sits on my hand when am trying to use the computer lol.

he/she is also suicide, he/she will try jumping off the computer desk, sofa, chair, you name it lol. i have a video of my skink having a daft moment. i will upload it onto youtube shortly and show you guys it lol


----------



## burberry_the_skink (Nov 24, 2009)

here we go guys, watch this, i found it amusing lol

YouTube - skink climbing.mp4

sorry about the crap video, i used my phone to film it


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

burberry_the_skink said:


> this is my berber skink.....
> 
> image


He's gorgeous!!:flrt:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Just put these up if anyones interested :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/427699-some-bluey-pics.html


----------



## Street (Oct 30, 2009)

burberry_the_skink said:


> here we go guys, watch this, i found it amusing lol
> 
> YouTube - skink climbing.mp4
> 
> sorry about the crap video, i used my phone to film it


Thats like BTS! He likes to think hes a pro at climbing things in his viv but then just fails all the time!


----------



## pozzie (Jan 16, 2010)

hi, this is my first post on here i have had a fire skink for nearly a year now it is a lovely lizard to look at but it really doesn't play well with others and by others i mean my hand lol i am seriously considering selling it tbh as i have just bought a Chinese water dragon and i am planing to use the skinks viv to put inside my 6ft custom


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone got any information on the The Gran Canaria skink_, __Chalcides sexlineatus? _I've got a dissertation project for a month in the canary islands researching them and as of now I know sod all about any skinks to be honest! Any info would be greatly appreciated! 

everyone likes pictures, so according to google these are them...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

MarkB said:


> Not seen 'em talked about here but Gold Skink... a fantastic lizard, had one as a youngen.


Local shop to me has had a couple of prehensile tailed skinks, damn ugly things, not cheap either at £675 each.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Local shop to me has had a couple of prehensile tailed skinks, damn ugly things, not cheap either at £675 each.


 
I think they are beautiful and sooo need one or two or three in my life! :flrt:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

bump for the skink thread
: victory:


----------



## SnakeEater (Apr 6, 2009)

I started out with a berber skink, its the best thing ive had between fire skink, leos, cresties and a salamander. Mine would eat any thing even a piece of a big mac once haha . Im looking at getting a couple of sandfish skinks yet, any one own any?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I've chosen a gold skink when i have made space, saw a cute one in a local shop


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a sandskink very very pretty if you can ever find it . if you want i will try to dig it out for some pics when i get home tonight. **its under 5 inches of sand so quite a task to find but its happy and getting bigger and the food vanishes**


----------



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

i have 2 sandfish skinks they are so pretty. love the way they just dig into the sand so quick to lol


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

A couple of ours:

















Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

pozzie said:


> hi, this is my first post on here i have had a fire skink for nearly a year now it is a lovely lizard to look at but it really doesn't play well with others and by others i mean my hand lol i am seriously considering selling it tbh as i have just bought a Chinese water dragon and i am planing to use the skinks viv to put inside my 6ft custom


How much would you sell it for with the full set up? PM me


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

*Skinks*

So is this THREAD going to stay up and keep going. I've got Berbers and I love them, great little characters and very tame.


----------



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

i hope so i love my little sandfish skinks =)


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

my 2 Ocellated Skinks i got yesterday....


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

bmxben said:


> my 2 Ocellated Skinks i got yesterday....
> 
> image
> 
> image


I love their colouration.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought I would try on this thread as very few people, if any, repsond to any questions regarding skinks. Is it normal for Berber skinks to become less active this time of year? I have been asked this several times and put it down to the time of year. And is it normal for them to change the time of the day they come out for example instead of late morning until mid afternoon, coming out late afternoon for just 30 minutes.
Hopefully someone will reply to this.

Thanks


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Can anyone give me an idea of how much a CB bts would cost? Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Demonatrix (Jun 19, 2012)

I just bought a cb northern bts a couple days ago and I got it for 130 + shipping. It was a total of 195. Which isn't too bad since I see a lot of people selling bts 199 + shipping.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Demonatrix said:


> I just bought a cb northern bts a couple days ago and I got it for 130 + shipping. It was a total of 195. Which isn't too bad since I see a lot of people selling bts 199 + shipping.


Oh.. a little out of my budget :devil:


----------



## Demonatrix (Jun 19, 2012)

That is US dollars tho. Im sorry I should have said that before. I don't know if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Moony14 said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how much a CB bts would cost? Thanks :2thumb:


Can be between £130-150ish generally so unfortunately they are quite pricey compared to some other lizards *cough* beardies *cough*. But they are so adorable!!


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Also, simply out of curiosity...what are people's experiences with handling fire skinks? I seem to get this feeling that they have a reputation of being not so good to handle...But they are so beautiful!


----------



## Zakk (Oct 15, 2008)

boost-boy74 said:


> just joining in - will be getting a couple of skinks soon for my rep room :no1:


Im in this same position waiting on funds for a BTS enclosure to add to my collection XD always wanted the red eye croc skinks but im big on handling and they arent XD id just stress them out, though they are stunning.


----------



## Andreamorey (Jul 20, 2012)

Blue my merauke bts 








Sat on my foot bless him


----------



## Demonatrix (Jun 19, 2012)

Keblin said:


> Also, simply out of curiosity...what are people's experiences with handling fire skinks? I seem to get this feeling that they have a reputation of being not so good to handle...But they are so beautiful!


My friend has one and is very calm. He just hangs out and burrows into the blankets. I don't know if that abnormal lol 

I was able to take my bts out last night and man is it a hisser! It was hissing like crazy and snapping at me. It's a little baby so it doesn't have much teeth so it was just gumming me when biting haha after chewing on my thumb for a bit it realized biting wasn't getting it very far and i wasnt trying to hurt it, it calmed down lol


----------



## Demonatrix (Jun 19, 2012)

When do you skink owners feed them? Morning? Afternoon? Night?


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Stumpy and Blade,our Occelated skinks looking like they are up to no good :lol2:


----------



## knowlex (May 13, 2011)

this is my guy bob2 was told he was grumpy and didn't like being handled he is now very chilled and eats from my hand great animals .


----------



## LDVet (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey everyone, here is a pic of my gorgeous new indonesian BTS Bellatrix. First time skink owner and I am in love. 
She also has a lovely brother called Hufflepuff owned by a friend (she sold Bella to me).

I do love the look of fire skinks and crocodile skinks too. I sense an obsession stirring although I am very limited by bank balance lol.

And as for feeding I feed Bellatrix in the morning so she has enough time to eat, bask and digest. Not sure what everyone else does though.


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 21, 2011)

After reading through this amazing thread I only saw a couple fire skink owners. This goes out to you guys - I heard from one that they were not aggressive but are they shy? or can they be tamed down like a berber? I've seen a couple cb for sale and was thinking about grabbing some for myself. You don't see cb fire skinks everyday. Also, I herd it was difficult to sex them? this would make breeding hard which is my ultimate goal. Do any of you know how to properly tell the difference?

Edit - I searched around a little more and cannot find a good care sheet for a fire skink. If anyone is willing and know of one could you direct me. 

Thank you.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i've got a fire skink.


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome, is it shyer than a berber? Have you tamed it down any/was it tamable? Do you know of a good care sheet?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Neon Gliding Lizard said:


> Awesome, is it shyer than a berber? Have you tamed it down any/was it tamable? Do you know of a good care sheet?


he's quite shy, & only comes out in the mrning when the light & heat lamp come on, then he goes back under his cork bark. i've never tamed him, but he can be picked up. doesn't like hands approaching his face, though- he hisses & bites if you do that. there are a few care sheets online.


----------



## Giles Thomas (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's my beautiful boy *'Rexy'*...














































:no1:


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 21, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> he's quite shy, & only comes out in the mrning when the light & heat lamp come on, then he goes back under his cork bark. i've never tamed him, but he can be picked up. doesn't like hands approaching his face, though- he hisses & bites if you do that. there are a few care sheets online.


Thank you for your reply. :no1: so in your opinion do you think a fire could get as popular as a berber could? Depending on if you own one...


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Neon Gliding Lizard said:


> Thank you for your reply. :no1: so in your opinion do you think a fire could get as popular as a berber could? Depending on if you own one...


yeah, i reckon. they have an endearing tendency to look like a sleepy person when they first wake up, & stagger around blinking, with half closed eyes!:lol2: then they (or at least mine) goes to his water dish, drinks, blinks a few times, then goes hunting for bugs!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, looked at a few BTS caresheets (considering getting one) but is there any GOOD and CORRECT caresheets that you can suggest that I read?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Demonatrix (Jun 19, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Hey, looked at a few BTS caresheets (considering getting one) but is there any GOOD and CORRECT caresheets that you can suggest that I read?
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Bluetongueskinks.net has the best care sheet I've found.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Demonatrix said:


> Bluetongueskinks.net has the best care sheet I've found.


Thank you, I will check it out :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is this thread not more popular, not many people own skinks?

Which is more suitable for a BTS, a glass tank or a wooden vivarium? Also I have read that they require 4 x 2 x 2 is this correct? I will have a 6 x 2 x 2 wooden vivarium spare in a couple of months. Would this be suitable for a BTS?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

are pink tongue skinks any more readily available than they were a few years ago? there was a group of 4 in college when i was there and i fell in love with them, used to walk around the exotics room with them sat on my shoulder and hiding in my hood! I looked about for some after i left college but couldnt find any. only seen them up for sale once.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

panther_87k said:


> are pink tongue skinks any more readily available than they were a few years ago? there was a group of 4 in college when i was there and i fell in love with them, used to walk around the exotics room with them sat on my shoulder and hiding in my hood! I looked about for some after i left college but couldnt find any. only seen them up for sale once.


I'm pretty sure they are! I'm sure there's a couple of people on the forum who breed them, but I don't remember who I'm afraid!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Keblin said:


> I'm pretty sure they are! I'm sure there's a couple of people on the forum who breed them, but I don't remember who I'm afraid!


thanks! i'll have to keep a look out. not in a position to get one at the moment but handy to know they're a biut easier to get hold of


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

panther_87k said:


> are pink tongue skinks any more readily available than they were a few years ago? there was a group of 4 in college when i was there and i fell in love with them, used to walk around the exotics room with them sat on my shoulder and hiding in my hood! I looked about for some after i left college but couldnt find any. only seen them up for sale once.


there seems to be loads around lately:2thumb: gorgeous little things


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

berbers said:


> there seems to be loads around lately:2thumb: gorgeous little things


its typical, when i was looking for them i saw one pair in the space of nearly two years. now that im not in a position to get one theyre everywhere! :roll:


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

so i went into my local pet shop a saw a breeding pair of irian jaya bts's the were going for £200 and was wondering if that a fair price for a breeding pair or just for two of them :2thumb:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Whitey93 said:


> so i went into my local pet shop a saw a breeding pair of irian jaya bts's the were going for £200 and was wondering if that a fair price for a breeding pair or just for two of them :2thumb:


sounds like an excellent price to me! especially if they have actually bred before (have know some places to label any m/f pairing as breeding pairs wether threy have produced off spring or not)


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

berbers said:


> sounds like an excellent price to me! especially if they have actually bred before (have know some places to label any m/f pairing as breeding pairs wether threy have produced off spring or not)


 yeah thats what i thought probs be back in there nxt week so give him a little quiz about them


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, 

There are 6 or 7 people in the UK that I know who have bred pink tongues over the past couple of years, including myself. I've sold all mine for this year, but there are still some around if you search the classifieds. 

£200 for a proven pair of IJ blue tongues is a good price. BUT, there is every chance that they are not Irian Jayas, not a true pair and not proven!!!! Ask how many babies they produced this year, last year etc and to see photos. Nobody would have a litter of baby blue tongues and not take pictures! 

Mark.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I've actually got 4 Sandfish Skinks but I can never get pics of them all. They are just not at photogenic as Biggie Mac (the Sandfish pictured)


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Sandfish make me laugh, i love watching them "dive" through the sand


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'd love to be able to breed my merauke BTS, but, as you all know, it's a gamble trying to buy the right sex. Anyone care to guess if Vincent is male or female?


----------



## Alpine (May 8, 2013)

This thread makes me miss my 2 berbers Zippy & Turbo so much. I can't believe it's been 10+ years since they passed. I haven't a single picture to remember them by but their characters I can remember like it was yesterday.

Amazing lizards I will definitely get a couple more one day.


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Here s a pic of two of my Pink tongue skinks (i have 3) absolutly lovley calm and and nosey trio ( not sure of sexes but never had any babies) 



I also have an occecelated skink.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

bruton2000;11214771
I also have an occecelated skink.[/QUOTE said:


> **prove it  **


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is BOB,not sure if male or female but he is now 4 years old. :whistling2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

kitschyduck said:


> I'd love to be able to breed my merauke BTS, but, as you all know, it's a gamble trying to buy the right sex. Anyone care to guess if Vincent is male or female?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


tbh, the only reliable way to sex a blue tongue is by ultasound. a vet will do it, & some shops will. i was lucky- i managed to get a compatible mated pair of indonesian blue tongues in which they both have a different pattern of bands- my male looks like yours, but the female is darker with bands closer together. but this is coincidental, & not a dichromatic sex difference.


----------



## Slamdunk92 (Aug 3, 2010)

I love Skinks, I think they are facinating!

My BTS is such a handful. Got such an attitude to him and always has since he was a baby! But i love him none the less!

But my prize possession is my Shingleback Skink! He is such a lazy thing and loves being handfed... from one extreme to the other!

:2thumb:


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

My 2 Berber skinks :2thumb:


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

*Went on holiday and came back with...*

(Posted this in Lizard Pics also...) Just had a few days in Wales before all the kids make life hell for 6 weeks, and as ever we came across something we just couldn't resist, Tropidophorus apulus a Giant Spiny Water Skink, an absolute beauty, just need to source a couple more now! Easier said than done I am guessing seeing as the last post on this forum mentioning them was 18months ago! Enjoy the pic...


----------

